
Facebook launches a version of Messenger for young children - TheVinous
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/4/16725494/facebook-messenger-kids-app-launch-ios-iphone-preview
======
edwiuxaz
It reminds me series of Silicon Valley and like Pied Pipper became chat app.
It was used mostly by kids and was good place for pedophiles.

------
Artemix
Now the real question is coming as "Should Facebook, even with some sort of
"Child-friendly filter", be accessible to children" ?

IMHO, the answer is a red and clear NO, especially since Internet can really
easily be a wild place in which any not-prepared person can easily get lost
and make bad encounters.

It's a place accessible to everyone but the risks are often overlooked and the
slightest bit of maturity would be expected from someone to use a computer,
let alone access Internet.

~~~
TheVinous
I don't think it's a bad thing by itself if children have access to the main
communaction platforms to chat with their friends and communicate with their
parents. However, I agree, parents should be prepared when they let their
children to use the web.

